# Anyone still buying DLP?



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

I ask because you can get a 65" 1080p 120hz dlp for $1200.00. This would be for a room with no ambient light problems.

Tiger direct has this one http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4941845&Sku=M402-6524

Seems like a lot of TV for the money.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Just bought my second one yesterday. Have a 65" Mits in the living room (have had it for 6 months) and now I'll have a 60" Mits in the game room. Love them. 

Go to bing.com and type in Dell. Click the Dell link at the top and you'll get 20% cash back from bing (takes 30 - 60 days). Once on the Dell site search for WD-65C9. It's on sale for $1000 and free shipping. After the bing cashback, it'll be $800 + tax. 

I bought the 60" (now sold out) yesterday for $640+tax. Hard to pass up.


PS. Tigerdirect has 12% cash back from Bing, so the total would be $921 + tax


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Rear-projection TVs are a nearly-dead technology as the cost of flat-panels continues to drop. Don't forget to factor in the cost of bulb changes, and beware that many manufacturers have had serious problems with their rear-projectors. With the technology being rapidly abandoned, getting parts support a couple of years from now may be difficult or impossible.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Agreed, spending $100 on a new bulb every 4-5 years will certainly add up. After 40-50 years you'd end up paying about the same amount as you would have for an LCD or Plasma.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I've got a 73" Mits DLP rear projection, have had it for 19 months, not a single problem with it, the original lamp still in it, replacements are $99. Paid $2K for it, show me a 73" flat panel for $2K, until you can get the same value there's still a place for DLP rear projection IMHO.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tralfaz said:


> Agreed, spending $100 on a new bulb every 4-5 years will certainly add up. After 40-50 years you'd end up paying about the same amount as you would have for an LCD or Plasma.


?? After 5 years you'll replace the bulb in the LCD and in 10 years lots of parts on the plasma...

The only really long life technology these days is/will be LED.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Always have been good for cheap huge TVs. Some also have very good pictures.

The sad thing is that the leaders in rear projection all left the market. Mitsubishi makes decent ones, but they were never the top ones that you could fine. In particular the Samsung LED models were very nice, and no worries about bulbs with them as they had an LED light source that was rated for a very long life. 

The only downside with rear projection is that there is a much smaller sweet spot for the viewing area and they are not always the best in very bright rooms. It really comes down to personal preference though mostly, there were some beautiful rear projection TVs out there IMO. It only died because people got crazy on LCDs (same reason Plasma is fading away). Really not one is superior to the other, they all have pros/cons.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you "need" more than a 56", projection is still pretty much the only affordable option (relatively speaking). A 65" plasma runs around $2500 while a 65" DLP is about $1400 or less

I have some reservations about the moving parts in a DLP.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I still love my DLP front projector, although I don't think I would have been a fan of any rear projection system. My screen is 98" diagonal and there is no other practical way to achieve that screen size other than front projection. The bulb for my projector is in the area of $300 or so, so I don't want to replace it too often. I am still on the original (over 4,000 hours so far) and have a spare that came with the projector in waiting for its time to shine (so to speak).


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Tom Robertson said:


> ?? After 5 years you'll replace the bulb in the LCD and in 10 years lots of parts on the plasma...
> 
> The only really long life technology these days is/will be LED.
> 
> ...


Sarcasm not your strong suit Tom?


----------

